

Brand Strategy 101 - alxdistill
http://brandist.co/brand-strategy-101/

======
alxdistill
Branding is not some nebulous dark art. There is a process, that can be
followed methodically. Each person will execute the details differently, but
the gist of it will be the same. Figure out what business you are in. Find
your competitors and know how you are different. Determine who your customers
are, and why they should care about your business.

